# cleanest blue eyed lucy



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

hello what will make the cleanest blue eyed lucy

butter x mojave 

lesser x mojave 

mojave x mojave 

lesser x lesser

thanks


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

personally i would say lesser x lesser just due to the fact of the lessers lack of pigment mate, but i could be wrong:lol2:


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Id go with lesser x lesser aswell. 
mojave x mojave has a grey head!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Lesser or Butter (same thing in my book).


----------



## DE73 (May 12, 2010)

I have a lesser lesser BEL and she is white.


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*ball python*

thanks people


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

was told by cpr that lesser x lesser is best :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Lesser or Butter (same thing in my book).


agreed...


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Lesser or Butter (same thing in my book).


 
Agreed again!!

I have heard and i have no first hand knowlage though but the the russo het leucistic makes the brightest blue eyed lucys (russo white diamonds)


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

louodge said:


> Agreed again!!
> 
> I have heard and i have no first hand knowlage though but the the russo het leucistic makes the brightest blue eyed lucys (russo white diamonds)


I've heard that too but have yet to see one


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Some images here: Ball Pythons


----------

